# Photosensitive horse...how do you ride?



## shoegal22 (30 April 2015)

Hi all, 
first topic to post today, but was after some advice. 
I'm awaiting clarification from my vet but we think that my mare may be photosensitive. 
She is new and this has come as a bit of a shock. 
When and how would you ride a photosensitive horse? I have beautiful hacking and an outdoor school...
Help and advice appreciated!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (30 April 2015)

My young gelding was photosensitive for a while, he's chestnut with white markings and all his pink skin under the white markings burnt terribly one summer. 

Have you found the cause of the photosensitivity?
What colour is your horse?

In my gelding's case an overhaul of his diet (the main thing was stopping feeding alfalfa) and making sure that there are no plants in the field that can cause it has really helped. He didn't burn at all last summer. I do put a fly mask with nose section on him to protect his pink nose and I did try leg covers, but he won't wear them. If I'm quick, I can slap some suncream on the back of his pasterns and heel bulbs. I have known horses (one was a mainly pink skinned piebald) that need to wear anti UV fly rugs to prevent burning and you can get fly rugs for riding (eg amigo fly rider).


----------



## shoegal22 (1 May 2015)

Thanks Faracat, you have filled me with a bit of hope. No not as yet, they are investigating now as not 100% it is photosensitivity, it could be mites on her legs and grazing burns in her face, she's a tough one but when researching photosensitivity I panicked! I thought it was permanent. 
She's screwbald, and she arrived in a bad way, rescue pony.
I think it's going to be waiting results then the arduous task of finding the cause ( worst case scenario liver damage). That's fsntastic about the rugs- thanks!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (1 May 2015)

I'm glad that I could help.  I hope that you are able to manage or even solve the issue.


----------



## Scarlett (1 May 2015)

I would look into Mycotoxins and maybe try feeding Mycosorb - there seems to be a possible link between Mycotoxins and photosensitivity and headshaking. I've heard of horses improving greatly on Mycosorb.


----------



## TPO (1 May 2015)

I had a photosensitive chestnut Arab mare. She had a big blaze and white stockings on her hinds. She got horrendously bad mud fever in winter and all her white hair fell out in summer then her pink skin burnt.

She was my mum's horse before I took her on so I'd seen this happen for approximately 5 years. I'm a "tad" OCD about horse care and a complete horse geek so I read as much as I could into it. My first summer wasn't the best but I started to find things that worked and completely eradicate the mud fever.

Firstly I got the vet in to check bloods and test her liver. Thankfully everything came back clear. 

I used Global Herbs Restore liver tonic. This was back in 2004/5 when, iirc, Global Herbs were relatively new. Their helpline was as described: very helpful. I felt like it made a difference. I wasn't even as half clued up on feeds as I am now and I continued to feed commercial feeds. If I could have my time over I wouldn't feed molassed chaff, mixes, cubes or commercial supplements. I'd look to find something as "pure" as possible so as not to stress her system.

From the first hint of sun she wore a field safe halter and equilibrium muzzle guard. I applied sun block for babies twice a day on her muzzle. When summer set in she wore an equilibrium maxi fly mask with the muzzle guard and equilibrium sun chaps for her hinds. I don't think they make them anymore but Cashel made a version too.

Keeping on top of the photosensitivity stopped the MF having a chance to set in. I washed her legs in warm water and thoroughly dried them with kitchen towel. I used a barrier cream unless I used equilibrium mud chaps. I wouldn't use the chaps if there was existing mud fever. 

Hope some of that helps.

P.S. I have no association with equilibrium; I just found their products the best for those circumstances


----------

